# Summer season in Les Deux Alpes (France)



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Went a couple of years back is a good laugh for a week but unless you really love park I wouldn't bother, slopes are bullit proof in the mornings and slush by lunch if i remember they close the lifts at 12.30. Save the cash and wait till winter, or head to the southern hemisphere and get a proper snow fix.


----------



## Junior (May 21, 2014)

I am really into park, that's the only reason I'd be heading out.
Used to those conditions by now, sounds the same as late season.
Used my australian workers visa last year and South America won't be an option this way. Might consider Blackcomb in BC, would be a more expensive lifestyle and the season is shorter though.


----------

